# Squeaky Belts



## spam33 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Ok, so I know this is a very basic question, and I'm not even sure I have the right forum, but I'll post it anyway.  

A couple weeks back, I had my belts changed on my 2000 Sentra. The car runs just fine, the only major complaint I have is when I start the car, I get that very loud belt "squeek" noise that should only be reserved for crappy cars. It only lasts a few seconds (about 5-10), but that is just enough time to turn several heads in the parking lot. 

I'm sure I could bring it back to the shop and have them look at it, but I don't really want to give up my car for a day. Can anyone suggest what causes the squeek, and if there is some way I can fix it myself?

Thanks,
Cameron...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

haha, u def. have the wrong part of the forum..c'mon, how do belts have ANYTHING to do with suspension or brakes? and frankly, to be honest..just take the car back to the mechanic who did the job for you because if you really dont know what youre doing under the hood, you will def. mess something up which will end up costing you more $


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

spam33 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Ok, so I know this is a very basic question, and I'm not even sure I have the right forum, but I'll post it anyway.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the guy who fixed your car didn't tighten the new belts enough. If you bring it to them, explain that you had brought your car in to have the belts changed, and that the belts were not tightened properly, they should be able to retighten both accessory belts in about 10 mins (depending on how long it takes them to get their socket set).

It's actually not hard to do it yourself, but figuring out which bolts you need to adjust is a real pain the first time around. If you can, try to get the guy who did the job the first time to fix it.


----------

